# Seattle Snowstorm! (image heavy)



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

So this is the most snow Seattle's had in awhile. I live in the suburbs, so I don't have any pictures of the city itself, but I do have some of Viking.  

6AM potty:

















Me in our 36" crate:

















Hello dear:









AHHHH my ankles are not food! :help:









A little cross-eyed here...









Drop it, please.









Hop:









Patrick carrying him down the stairs to the mail area:









With the wind in my hair...









SNOOOOWWWW :wild:









Walking along:

















And finally, on our way back...









We only use the flexi-lead when we take him out to go potty. I don't think they're strong enough for adult dogs, and I have a nylon lead for going anywhere other than around our house. Gotta get some real leads soon.

What do you guys think?


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

So freaking cute 
Give him a big ole hug for me! 
For the lead thing, i have a kong leash and it is awesome. It has the extra padding and the clip which rocks


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

He is just adorable. Looks like he had fun too!

I also use a kong leash and absolutely love it.


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

Beautiful pup. Tons of snow here in Kent/Renton as well. I was only able to get snow pics of Max though  No puppy snow pictures

My favorite picture is the one with snow on his nose lol


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow Viking is adorable. The picture w/ his head in the snow was very cute . He seemed to like the snow. Bet he was tired though after his adventure.Thanks puppy pics are always great.


----------



## danbibby (May 22, 2011)

AWWW! Ubber puppy cuteness!!!

Here's our Karma in Bremerton.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Cute puppies 

We have boku snow and it is supposed to have sleet/freezing rain tonight. School tomorrow's already on a 2hr. delay.
We saw lots of people had slid off the road on I-82 between here and Yakima, but we just drove slow and took it easy, got there and back home safe.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

Aw thanks guys! I live by Lake Sammamish. I heard up in Redmond it's less bad. It looks like the south side got hit the worst.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Got kind of jealous of all of your snow there until this was posted:








Click this bar to view the full image.









The dogs love it though...nice pictures of them enjoying winter!


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

ladyfreckles said:


> Aw thanks guys! I live by Lake Sammamish. I heard up in Redmond it's less bad. It looks like the south side got hit the worst.


Yeah we have about 4-6 inches here and roads are covered. I don't know what driving is like because I haven't needed to yet. I've seen a few cars go by though. The snow is turning kind of slushy and icy now though.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

We stocked up on groceries, wine and games yesterday. I picked up my son around 6 and we just hunkered down in our hidey hole. My son's 25th birthday is tomorrow and my husband hasn't been home for a snow storm in the past 10 years so he simply refused to give anyone a ride in our truck or answer his work phone. I'm hoping that morning classes are canceled.

Havoc just wants to be outside being chased. Fortunately, my neighbor's grandson is a sturdy pre-teen that Havoc adores and they chased each other around the back yard. The local park is too full of sledders and off leash dogs to walk Havs in, the sleds make him crazy. I usually get angry about loose dogs in my park but today I made an exception. It was nice to see families having fun and dogs being dogs.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

LadyFreckles, li'l Viking is adorable! What could be more fun than a puppy and snow?

We had Shasta out for a short walk in our neighborhood off leash today and she did really well. The snow reduced the traffic on our already quiet street to nothing. She did great, even with all the kids walking by pulling sleds...managed to greet some girls nicely with no jumping and virtually ignored a large group of boys. Her off leash heel is getting quite good, but the street was so quiet, my husband released her to run ahead.

Showing off her "Place" on the rock at the end of the driveway.









This is Shasta's impression of a T-Rex:









Waiting for Daddy to call her off her "Place."









Blazing the trail for Daddy.









Coming back to check on Mommy.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

Shasta is beautiful!!! Where are you guys located?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

ladyfreckles said:


> Shasta is beautiful!!! Where are you guys located?


We're near Woodinville. But where poor people live.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

paulag1955 said:


> We're near Woodinville. But where poor people live.


Poor is really subjective when the average house around here is freaking $500,000. There are some neighborhoods where the starter houses are $600,000! Who affords these homes? We're pretty well off and even we can't afford them. Our next house will probably be up there somewhere.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Love looking at snow..._in pictures_!

How cute, fluffy puppy in the snow! I like the 'snow on the nose' pic the best too....

Nice pics all.


----------



## Karenzv (Jan 18, 2012)

ladyfreckles said:


> Hello dear:



OMG.......How adorable!!! Love that sweet baby!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Viking is adorable!!

I am in Tacoma/Spanaway and it is no fun here this morning. The freezing rain has made a mess out of everything. I have been watching the dogs as they go out because the snow is covered with ice and don't want their paws to get cut. They were even cautious this morning as soon as they hit the snow and ice. Can't wait for this to be over and life to get back to normal!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Still snowing pretty heavily in North Seattle this a.m. Still no one needs to go anywhere...


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Zisso said:


> ...the snow is covered with ice and don't want their paws to get cut. They were even cautious this morning as soon as they hit the snow and ice. Can't wait for this to be over and life to get back to normal!


Yes, everything up this way is glazed over, too.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

My house is without power and without heat. We took Viking and stayed at a friend's house the other night while our housemate stayed home to take care of the cats. An entire road is closed off near us as well and apparently the traffic lights are still down. The road conditions are DEPLORABLE in the Issaquah-Bellevue-redmond area. Hope you other Seattlites stay safe and don't go anywhere unless you absolutely need to.


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

ladyfreckles said:


> My house is without power and without heat. We took Viking and stayed at a friend's house the other night while our housemate stayed home to take care of the cats. An entire road is closed off near us as well and apparently the traffic lights are still down. The road conditions are DEPLORABLE in the Issaquah-Bellevue-redmond area. Hope you other Seattlites stay safe and don't go anywhere unless you absolutely need to.


Are trees falling everywhere there as well? I know these conditions aren't THAT bad compared to what some go through... but it's still the worst I've ever faced. A large tree branch almost fell on me for one lol. I heard some loud crackling and the first thing I did was to run. I've been staying away from trees since.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i am so jealous of you guys!! We were supposed to get at least a dusting today and it didnt happen. We get rain. Viking is so adorable romping around!!!


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> i am so jealous of you guys!! We were supposed to get at least a dusting today and it didnt happen. We get rain. Viking is so adorable romping around!!!


lol don't be jealous, I'd gladly switch places with you.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

There is SO much cuteness in this thread I don't know what to say LOL Viking is just absolutely adorable!!


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

jcojocaru said:


> Are trees falling everywhere there as well? I know these conditions aren't THAT bad compared to what some go through... but it's still the worst I've ever faced. A large tree branch almost fell on me for one lol. I heard some loud crackling and the first thing I did was to run. I've been staying away from trees since.


Yeah, the trees fell all over the power lines on the road that was closed off. They finally got some people in with a chain saw last night to take care of it. We drove back to the house through that road to grab some pajamas and tere were downed trees all over the place that had been pushed to the side of the road. One was even still in the road that we had to drive around. 

I called my house phone when I woke up this morning. It rang. It doesn't work when the power is out, so I'm pretty sure the power is finally back on after 48 hours! Yipee! :wild:


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

ladyfreckles said:


> Yeah, the trees fell all over the power lines on the road that was closed off. They finally got some people in with a chain saw last night to take care of it. We drove back to the house through that road to grab some pajamas and tere were downed trees all over the place that had been pushed to the side of the road. One was even still in the road that we had to drive around.
> 
> I called my house phone when I woke up this morning. It rang. It doesn't work when the power is out, so I'm pretty sure the power is finally back on after 48 hours! Yipee! :wild:


That's good, over here the power is back but phone lines are down lol


----------

